# [SOLVED] windows 8 password incorrect...



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi All i installed windows 8 preview and after setting up my account with my hotmail account it keeps regetting my password...of course *I know* my passowrd as i use it everyday... is windows 8 preview setup right or am I doing something wrong... I am using my hotmail password...(I made a local account (called backup) just in case this would happen)


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: windows 8 password incorrect...*

i have the same problem intermittently with it

i just re enter till it accepts it


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: windows 8 password incorrect...*

yeah i hate having a long password now... lol 
(17 charaters all random (upercase,lowercase and symbols) whichi i know off by heart)

i'll unmark is solved if it doesn't work


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

doesn't work... tried about 20 times and gave up...my backup account as a stardard account so im reinstalling


----------

